# OS X & Solaris desktop via X11 forwarding



## idavidson (Mar 25, 2003)

Anyone had any luck getting the Solaris desktop(/usr/dt/bin/dtsession) going over X11 fowarding on OS X? This is my first mac(17" G4!). I can get individual apps going(xeyes, etc) but the desktop doesn't want to cooporate.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, but I did it using the XFree86/XDarwin client, rather than the Apple X11 client, which I haven't tried yet.
That was running Solaris 5 CDE, which I suspect is an older version.
I can't remember seeing any real problems getting it to work, running in the full-screen mode.


----------



## btoneill (Mar 26, 2003)

You can do this via XDarwin but not with Apple's X11 server. See http://mrcla.com/XonX/ for more info.

Brian


----------

